# Storage cart (pics)



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Just finished a cart to haul my few cars and engines out to the layout.










My wife is an elementry school teacher and her school was tossing out these rickety carts that they had (original design guaranteed they fell apart at some point). I saved a few from the dumpster and with the help of some all thread rod corrected the disintegration factor. Some 3/8ths plywood cut to size made the shelves and I managed to cut 3 sets of grooves in each for the wheels to sit in. Cutting the plywood grooves on my cheapie table saw was a learning experience but someone more knowledgable than myself showed me the trick with painters tape to keep the cuts from looking like I did them with a chain saw. 












Some thin masonite for sides and many coats of paint later it came out okay. I need to replace the cheap plastic wheels with something that rolls better but so far I've not had any luck finding 3/8ths treaded post (fine thread) wheels at the local Osh and big box stores.

Best,
TJ


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

I'd recommend much larger wheels... MUCH larger... the bigger they are the easier they are to roll over minor bumps and that means less wracking stress on the cart as it is being pushed.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

think off-road cart wheels!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

C.T., Nick, 

Yes, big wheels are what I'm looking for. I'd put tires on it if I could find some that would work. I found 3/8ths thread post wheels at OSH but only course thread which won't work. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ..... One thing I see about your new train cart. It's much too clean and neat. How can you expect trains to run properly when they're so pampered?!?!?!?!

Nice job...... And yes, bigger wheels will be most important.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Thanks! The cart in the pic is freshly painted and newly populated with the few cars and such I have. Don't expect it to stay that way ! Has yet to make its first trip through the garage and out to the layout. Really need to find some new wheels first. I really appreciate your comment, thanks! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you looked On E bay? 

The cart looks great. Should work well


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Home Depot or lowels or even a Tractor Supply store. BTW nice looking carts even a little Christmas looking Later RJD


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ

Have you considered using something like the following, I know it's not a direct replacement that you're looking for, but that way you could choose the bolt that fits the caster and get the larger wheel size you need.

[url]http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100152892[/b][/url]


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I buy my wheels at Harbor Freight. I do not know if they are in your area.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Thanks but that link is returning "The product you are trying to view is not currently available." 

Bob, 

I'll check out Harbor Freight. Thanks, 

TJ


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ, that link worked for me, but as I am in Australia, that is only academic.

Regards, danny Sheehan in Oz.


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

TJ, If you are looking for caster wheels you could try something like this:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=235574-255-4032599NN&lpage=none


They screw on through a mounting plate, that way you don't need to match the treaded hole left by the old wheels. You should be able to find fixed wheels to match so that only one end will steer. That should make wheeling the cart easier.

Regards,


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

TJ,

Have you considered a pair of child's bike front tires? They're about 12" dia, and the axle hole should be easy to match up reasonably well. The spokes from the rear wheels make great round stock, if you're into scratchbuilding.

Les


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try using a furniture dolly. They are resonably cheap and easy to find. You can mount it under the cart or take it apart and use the wheels. Listed some below at Harbor freight. 
Steve 

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=dolly&Submit=Go


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used larger wheels also, about 5" in diameter on the carts I used. 

Greg

p.s. Don't make fun of my Casey Jr. loco!


----------



## Bob Rich (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg,

I wouldn't make fun of your Casey Jr. I'd like to find one myself. I have twins Grandchildren just over 2 years old. They like to watch the trains for about 5 minutes now. I'm hoping to peak their interest as they get older and a fun train like Casey Jr. could do the trick.









If anyone knows of a source for Casey Jr in G scale, please chime in.

Regards,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Got mine online from Disney store. Regular price was $199, but was on sale for $50. I think it is made by accucraft or another well known maker, surprisingly... it is plastic, not fancy construction, but just like the one in Disneyland. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg just could not put my finger on it but now I see why your kind of goofy.







Dizzy trains . Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And now we have a theory for Greg


----------

